# Whirlpool electric dryer won't heat



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

The element went out just like a water heater. Not a hard fix but you have to take it apart to find out:yes: Find the element and look for a break if not then try a contuctivety test with a volt meter if there is a break you will have none.


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

The best place to start your check is at the wall.

With a multimeter check to see if you have 240 volts.

Check the wiring in the dryer if the voltage at the wall is good.

Check the continuity of the element.

The model number should be on the front panel in the door area.


----------



## fridgeman (Sep 12, 2007)

check the the saftey heater trip switch...first...


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

any updates ????


----------



## jpplumber (Jan 1, 2007)

sorry, it was the element, thanks.


----------

